# Wieviele Ausgänge sind bei der Siemens Logo möglich ?



## Juergen151 (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wir überlegen ob wir für ein bestimmtes Projekt eine Siemens Logo verwenden wollen, nur wie ist es mit der maximalen Anzahl der Ausgänge ? Auf die Schnelle hab ich geshen:

Logikmodul LOGO! 230RC 6ED1  052-1FB00-0BA6
8 Digitaleingänge 
AC/DC 115/230 V, 
4  Relaisausgänge 10 A, 


Erweiterungsmodul:
LOGO! DM16 230R 6ED1  055-1FB10-0BA0
8 Digitaleingänge  
AC/DC 115/230 V, 
8 Relaisausgänge 5 A

Wären also max. 16 Eingänge und 12 Ausgänge (etwas wenig), sind denn mehrere solcher Erweiterungsmodule aneinander verwendbar ?

Mfg, Jürgen


----------



## MSB (16 Juni 2009)

Maximal (ab 0BA3)
24 DE
16 DA
8 AE
2 AA

Ja, mehrere Erweiterungsmodule sind möglich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Juergen151 (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo Manuel,

Danke für die Antwort, ist der Spruch unten ernst gemeint, ich dachte immer die Logo ist schon das einfachste was es so gibt, aber auf andere Siemensprodukte trifft das auf jedenfall zu !


----------

